# Omega Mega Quartz



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Hello all,

I have won my first Omega mega quartz 32khz which was advertised as not keeping time and date and needs a service,

I have never handled one before but I think it is working fine ?, I think I have sussed it out h34r:

I thought the top resessed button was meant to advance the day window as the bottom one advances the date, but see now it moves forward the second hand! is this correct?

And whats going on with the hands when you pull out the crown wow!

Can someone confirm its functions I think I have got a bargain it looks to keep very good time and date once I figured out how to set it up .

will try and post a pic soon


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

rodiow said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have won my first Omega mega quartz 32khz which was advertised as not keeping time and date and needs a service,
> 
> ...


Top pushers, stops the seconds if you hold it in, and advances the seconds with successive presses..

Crown at first position moves the hour hand for time zone adjustments ( TZA )...this was the first Omega movement to feature this.

Crown at position 2 moves all the hands...

Try looking at Steve W website www.old-omegas.com for a good selection of instruction manuals and brochures

Regards Keith


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

rodiow said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have won my first Omega mega quartz 32khz which was advertised as not keeping time and date and needs a service,
> 
> ...


Hi Rod

Well done, nice watches. I love early electronic Omega stuff. Is this the start of a collection maybe? (Havent seen you around the bootsales lately)

Cheers

Rob (Isle of Wight)


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Some of mine!


----------

